
Cloudbleed: Namecheap still only supports SMS 2FA after 3 years of promises - codewithcheese
https://www.namecheap.com/support/knowledgebase/article.aspx/9253/45/how-to-two-factor-authentication
======
codewithcheese
I have posted this since Namecheap is using Cloudflare and for all I know my
password has been exposed. As a frequent traveler SMS 2FA is not feasible. I
am constantly switching SIMs. You can read in the comments they have been
promising a better 2FA solution for 3 years now.

Please upvote this to bring attention to the urgent need for namecheap domain
owners to have real security in light of Cloudbleed.

Domains are one of the most important assets for companies to secure and as
such should have bank level security.

Note: I have changed my password but proper 2FA would allow me to sleep a bit
better at night.

------
reiichiroh
SMS is better than nothing though?

